# Mini or TT



## KMM (Oct 25, 2004)

Ive hit a bit of a dilema. :? 
Do I go for a 03 plate mini cooper s with chilli & tlc pack or do I go for a cheaper TT 225 Roadster (w plate)
Both around 13k.
Mini = Newer and cheaper to run (servicing, insurance,petrol)
TT = the opposite to the mini but totally a different car


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A well specced good looking mini would be my choice ANY day of the week. Purely for residual, performance and 'not looking a knob' factor


----------



## KMM (Oct 25, 2004)

you anti TT now ?
I used to have a TTR myself brand new on a 51 plate, it felt good then as there wasnt that many about. 
Test drove a mini cooper s yesterday and quite enjoyed it. 
by the way i sent you a pm yesterday (kmpowell) did you get it ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

KMM said:


> you anti TT now ?


No, im not 'anti-TT' as such, i have owned 2 afterall, but they are no longer seen as a stylish individual car and there is no exclusivity etc.



> I used to have a TTR myself brand new on a 51 plate, it felt good then as there wasnt that many about. Test drove a mini cooper s yesterday and quite enjoyed it.


But that's my point, you cant sneeze here in bristol without coming across 5 or six at one time! I also test drove a coop s a year or so ago and i thoroughly enjoyed it. If you do get one, try to get one with the panoramic roof. 



> by the way i sent you a pm yesterday (kmpowell) did you get it ?


Nope, nothing recieved. :?


----------



## KMM (Oct 25, 2004)

Youve proabably seen im in the Bristol area and agree you do see a fair few.
Does the panoramic roof open ? if so id be very interested in that.

(just sent you a pm)[/quote]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

KMM said:


> Youve proabably seen im in the Bristol area and agree you do see a fair few.
> Does the panoramic roof open ? if so id be very interested in that.
> 
> (just sent you a pm)


[/quote]

Yep the panoramic roof is a gem and opens back to give in LOTS of light. When its closed it still lets in light, but its smoked so its not too exposed. I'm not sure if its available on the coop S though?

Yep, got the PM and ive replied.


----------



## KMM (Oct 25, 2004)

ive just called one for sale but its going tomorrow (with panoramic roof on a cooper s) 
got your pm and replied.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> A well specced good looking mini would be my choice ANY day of the week. Purely for residual, performance and 'not looking a knob' factor


Thats alittle extreme Kev :?

As for the Mini's i looked at these a while back as a replacement for the TT and although a cracking car i it just didn't float my boat unless you went for the JCW version but then your talking over Â£21K.
On top of that  Minis have to be the most common sight on our roads today second to the TT of course :?

Jonah


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> Thats alittle extreme Kev :?


I'm just going on what i see in Bristol mate. The majority of TT's here are all 150/180's driven by people in suits, so i guess they are company cars bought for one reason and one reason only.... cos they think they look good in it. :?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

So the people who bought them ages ago, looked after them and kept them in pristine condition... did they turn into knobs overnight too? 

There's a well known estate agency chain who drive around in Minis, and arguably (certainly round my way at least) they all look like knobs too?

Surely it's unfair to tar everybody with the same brush just because of the select few, and let's face it, there's always going to be a select few who spoil it for the rest of us... usually football players


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

QuackingPlums said:


> So the people who bought them ages ago, looked after them and kept them in pristine condition... did they turn into knobs overnight too?
> 
> There's a well known estate agency chain who drive around in Minis, and arguably (certainly round my way at least) they all look like knobs too?
> 
> Surely it's unfair to tar everybody with the same brush just because of the select few, and let's face it, there's always going to be a select few who spoil it for the rest of us... usually football players


Unfortunately its a brush that has tarred the brand quite severly in Bristol. To be honest it's the same with the mini, its just the lesser of two evils. Every bugger has a Mini in Clifton (mainly students).

The mini does however have one saving grace. If you buy a well specced coop s and don it with some subtle mods, you can stand out from the usual crowd, where as a TT is a TT - no matter what model it may be - to the untrained eye.


----------



## James1000 (Jul 25, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> A well specced good looking mini would be my choice ANY day of the week. Purely for residual, performance and 'not looking a knob' factor


LOOOL. Comparing a TT to a mini is clearly proof you have something against TTs other than the fact they are popular. So a mini outperforms a tt and holds its value better? Oh let me guess their engines sound better than my v6 too. If you really want to stick the boot in why not compare them to bananas? Didnt you used to have a Honda? Maybe its all the stick you got for owning that that caused your hatred of TTs. If you owned a TT then do you consider yourself a knob too? If the only reason you hang around a TT forum now is to knock current owners then you really do need to get out more. Heres a thought, maybe the reason people driving them are wearing suits, is because they have a proper job, and work for a living!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

James1000 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > A well specced good looking mini would be my choice ANY day of the week. Purely for residual, performance and 'not looking a knob' factor
> ...


Don't be such an unbearable tosser. Mini and TT do stand up to comparison. How? "Similar" price, similar levels of practicality and similar levels of performance - at least amongst some of the derivatives...

Everyone should own a decent Jap car at some point - a real eye-opener on the relative merits of the TT versus the competition.

Kev has had 2 TTs - back in the days they were "cool". :lol:


----------



## James1000 (Jul 25, 2005)

jampott said:


> James1000 said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Here we go. Chillout TOSSER. Comparing a coupe with a hatch is comical, and clearly intended as a slate. Maybe some people are enjoying TTs now because they are more concerned with the car than the image it portrayed not being superficially natured. I have to sell mine due to a ridiclous increase in mileage workwise, (and yes I have to wear a suit!) but Im certainly not suddenly going to defect and start slating the car. I have owned japanese cars and considered the 350z when buying the TT. You seem to be directing your car bias accusations at the wrong person.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

James1000 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > James1000 said:
> ...


The TT *is* a hatch. Wake up and smell the coffee. It has VW Golf (old version) chasis and engine, shares common components with ALL of the VAG small hatchback range, and is little more than a Seat Leon with a jellymold bodykit on it... :lol:

In all seriousness, there is more common ground between a TT and a Mini than (say) a TT and a 350z.


----------



## James1000 (Jul 25, 2005)

jampott said:


> James1000 said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Just to educate you the TT uses approx 1/5 of the golf chassis. Considering the VAG range lets not forget that it also owns Lambourghini, so I suppose thats a hatch with bits borrowed from the seat leon too :lol: 
Jellymould? I will never understand why people slag a car off which they have owned. I can only assume that such people fall into the superficial category. People that didnt buy the TT because of their own taste, or because they wanted it, but rather because they thought it was the cool thing to do. A fashion victim maybe.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

James1000 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > James1000 said:
> ...


but he is talking about a ttr not a coupe 
the thing that puts me off the mini is the inside its is so cheap and nasty compered to the tt the mini is all alloy look plastic were the tt has the real thing every thing you tutch in the tt feels right


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

no contest for me.

your opinion is just an that, unless you've been there and done that.










Fully loaded Mini Cooper S vs TT V6 DSG - TT for me 8)

Mini may well hold its value better - I'll give you that, but if we were to buy cars soley based on this, then we'd all be driving shyte.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

James1000 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > James1000 said:
> ...


The 1.8T lump is straight out of a Golf. MKIV. An older A3. A Seat Leon.

The chasis is more than 1/5th Golf. The Haldex "4wd" system is from the 4motion, and all the other small VAG "4wd" cars...

They even put nicer seats in the S3!!

Testament to the poor handling of the TT? People are putting suspension components FROM A GOLF onto their cars...

Testament to the braking performance? People are putting the brakes from a SEAT LEON onto their cars...

Don't get me wrong, I loved my car. I still like it for what it is - but its very snobbish to say it can't be compared to a Mini.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

should've waited for the real deal V6 DSG [smiley=dude.gif]

:wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

dee said:


> should've waited for the real deal V6 DSG [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> :wink:


dee, please don't get me started on the DSG... :lol:

I hold no notion that I'm not currently driving a Passat estate, either...


----------



## James1000 (Jul 25, 2005)

Kev has had 2 TTs - back in the days they were "cool". 
And that statement isnt snobbish?

As for your statement that a tt and mini have more in common than a tt and 350z.
Youre just being silly now, using the argument to get a punch in by basically saying the 350z is in a different league to a TT! This is playground talk.
Topgear didnt seem to think so either as it was the 350z they tested against the TT. In all honesty I wouldve expected a 2 year old car to do much better against a 6 year old car, testament to the brilliance of the TT and proof your brags are illfounded.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

jampott said:


> dee, please don't get me started on the DSG... :lol:


c'mon... I'm boooooooorrrrreeeed

anyway... its only cos you want one :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > Thats alittle extreme Kev :?
> ...


I reckon there are more Minis than TTs in Bristol.....and they might just attract a 'knob' tendancy :wink: . CooperS seem to be the car of choice for mummy and daddy to buy their spoilt collar-turned-up Cliftonite brat. :wink:

Personally Id go for a new 3 door Golf Gti.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

dee said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > dee, please don't get me started on the DSG... :lol:
> ...


Are you missing mightty too?!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> A well specced good looking mini would be my choice ANY day of the week. Purely for residual, performance and 'not looking a knob' factor


Says the man who's just bought a penis extension :lol: :wink:

Nice car tho'  8)


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Go for the Mini.

TT's are old hat and so common these days. I loved mine, right up till i used to come out in a morning and wondered which one of the 6 in the car park was mine :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

James1000 said:


> Kev has had 2 TTs - back in the days they were "cool".
> And that statement isnt snobbish?
> 
> As for your statement that a tt and mini have more in common than a tt and 350z.
> ...


In terms of driving dynamics and VFM, the 350z *IS* in a different league. I've never said otherwise.

Testing a 350z ON A BEACH was a bit stupid, and even on the slippery rally section, even JC had to admit it was great fun. This is what *some* people look for in a car. The 350z has it in spades. The TT drives more like a hatchback.

The TG team complained the 350z was too loud. :lol: and the positioning of the 10" sub wasn't good for them... :lol:

But the tests weren't exactly fair, and (in the end) they dismissed all 3 cars as "not built for the purpose" and moved on.

In a "Coupe" battle, the 350z *is* a purpose-built machine. Its great at what it does, and that is handle and drive like a sports car. In Coupe form, the TT doesn't drive like a sports car. In Roadster form? We're straying from the debate here, and I've no experience of the 350z - but the TG team certainly felt it was fun. Slower than a TT on sand, though - but in my book, that counts for nothing.

This isn't an argument, however, about TT vs 350z. Its about whether the TT can be compared to a Mini. I say it can. Others have swapped from one to the other and commented the Mini handles BETTER...


----------



## James1000 (Jul 25, 2005)

jampott said:


> James1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Kev has had 2 TTs - back in the days they were "cool".
> ...


I think youll find TopGear slated the 350z on a lot more than just the engine noise and sub position.
Back to the debate Id rather have an S3 to a cooper any day. Now thats a fairer comparison, even though the S3 is still leagues ahead. And thats as much as Im saying. If you think a TT mini comparison is justified, then either youre simply out for an argument or you really have "different" opinions to me. Either way its pointless taking this discussion any further.
Thankyou tho, its been stimulating :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

James1000 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > James1000 said:
> ...


Actually, I don't recall anything else TG slated the 350z for in the last test. They made a lot of inane comments (Datsun) etc and hated the colour (which really is personal choice). They seemed quite impressed with the handling and fun, but made sure it didn't win the performance test by having the drag race on a beach... :?

I'd rather an S3 to a Cooper, too. No complaint there. However, you can't BUY a brand new S3 these days... a shame, but there it is.

The fact that some people DO compare a Mini to a TT (and that includes some past and present forum members who have made the transition both ways) justifies my comments. That you've blinkered yourself to thinking the only TT available is a V6 DSG Roadster is your problem, not mine...


----------



## James1000 (Jul 25, 2005)

Aw jampott i wanted it to end amicably. Just to answer your statement

"That you've blinkered yourself to thinking the only TT available is a V6 DSG Roadster is your problem, not mine..."

I didnt realise I had what gave you that impression?


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

I think they can be compared....

I did when deciding to switch - others can when deciding on what to buy.

People may well have compared the handling of both - I prefer the TT, I admit the Mini is "the closest thing on the road to a go-kart", but the 1% of driving I spend throwing it at a roundabout, isnt what determines what car I would buy. If you want a go-kart - buy a go-kart.... I absolutely loved my mini, and miss a few modern touches (inc the ability to change CD track via the steering wheel), but I have a car that is great the other 99% of the time -oh, also I see AT LEAST 10 time more mini's that I do TT's (thats London, Essex and Kent), and although the girls love a guy in a mini... so do guys.... ahem, argghhh anyone for a beer? :roll:

did I mention the technologically superior DSG is great!!!


----------

